# Whats wrong with my staurogyne repens?



## sma (Jul 21, 2011)

The tank is relatively new (about two weeks). The light is a fugeray-r on a 5 gallon tank. Tank is dosed with ferts twice a week and has co2 at 1 bps. The staurogyne repens were previously grown submersed too. 

Anyone know what's wrong? Seems like the dead ones are growing algae on it, should i remove them?


----------



## colaudrey (Oct 4, 2013)

are these TC from petsmart? either way, i saw this happening in my S. Repens as well, i pulled out the dying pieces to try and prevent further spread. ive seen other cases of this happening for no reason and killing off patches of s repens. have you done an excel/h2o2 algae treatment lately? i can't give any clear information why or how to fix it, but you're not alone!


----------



## sma (Jul 21, 2011)

colaudrey said:


> are these TC from petsmart? either way, i saw this happening in my S. Repens as well, i pulled out the dying pieces to try and prevent further spread. ive seen other cases of this happening for no reason and killing off patches of s repens. have you done an excel/h2o2 algae treatment lately? i can't give any clear information why or how to fix it, but you're not alone!


I bought these off a user here and they were growing in high light/high co2. Maybe they're adjusting to the lower light? 

I'll pull out the dying ones to prevent it from spread. I dose excel daily.


----------



## anthony10292 (Aug 12, 2013)

This has happened to a patch in my carpet but it bounced back. I should note that I do spot treat algae with h2o2 from time to time. 

I originally picked up two packs from petsmart and it now carpets my 40b. I also tried the downoi and have had great success so far. 










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sma (Jul 21, 2011)

anthony10292 said:


> This has happened to a patch in my carpet but it bounced back. I should note that I do spot treat algae with h2o2 from time to time.
> 
> I originally picked up two packs from petsmart and it now carpets my 40b. I also tried the downoi and have had great success so far.
> 
> ...


Is your tank high light/high co2?


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

This is fairly common with S. repens. For some reason this species melts occasionally. Similar to the way crypts melt. The stems should stay alive and the leaves will grow back. 

This isn't happening to other plants is it?


----------



## sma (Jul 21, 2011)

Zapins said:


> This is fairly common with S. repens. For some reason this species melts occasionally. Similar to the way crypts melt. The stems should stay alive and the leaves will grow back.
> 
> This isn't happening to other plants is it?


No, just the s. repens. Should i just trim the dead leaves and leave the stem? Some of the stems are melting too.


----------



## anthony10292 (Aug 12, 2013)

sma said:


> Is your tank high light/high co2?


Yes. Both high light and pressurized co2. And I just started EI dosing two weeks ago. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## anthony10292 (Aug 12, 2013)

sma said:


> No, just the s. repens. Should i just trim the dead leaves and leave the stem? Some of the stems are melting too.


I would say to just let it do its thing. It should come back. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

I'd trim the dead bits, no sense having them rot in the tank.


----------



## tenthe (Dec 29, 2013)

Mine went through a very similar melt about a week after transitioning from emersed to submerged. I just let them all melt, removed as much dead plant matter as possible and waited. They slowly started to bounce back. It's been about a month now and almost all of the plants have regrown their leaves. The leaves look very different than the emersed growth, so I'm guessing it was an adaption by the plant to the new conditions. 

Just give them time.


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

I've found that if you're proactive and cut the melted pieces off, it stops the melting. Otherwise +1 to what everyone said.


----------

